# 1st pictures of Keltie



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Photos are not brill but it's so hard to capture her as she's flying around everywhere!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

shes lovely x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

What a little cutie!!! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh look at her little face x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a cutie,is she an english mini?


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh shes a gorgeous girl - i would've seen her last week when we picked Dexter up but they all looked the same - so gorgeous how did you choose???


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

mandym said:


> What a cutie,is she an english mini?


Yes (i think!) English show cocker crossed with miniature poodle (I always get confused with toy and miniature poodles, her father was the bigger of the 2 - that's miniature isn't it


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

jools said:


> Ahhhhhhh shes a gorgeous girl - i would've seen her last week when we picked Dexter up but they all looked the same - so gorgeous how did you choose???


There were only 3 little girls left and when I visited, Ant held one, my son held one and I held the other. Once I'd held her I she had to be the one and luckily my son didn't put up a fight. 

Your Dexter looks lovely too, great name. We had a zillion boys names but struggled for a girl hence the rather unusual suggestion of Keltie from my daughter! It's growing on me.


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

She is lovely Chris and I love her name


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We're the other way round Cris, have a girl's name - Lottie, (my daughter chose it, I had to let her because I was adamant that we'll have a blonde/parti and she wanted a choc - although now I realise we may well come home with a different colour altogether!)
We can't agree on boy names though. Have my eye on 2 pups which are both girls, but we'll see ..... roll on saturday. Keltie is gorgeous, I just can't wait. I'm in a bad mood at the minute, knowing other people are at the hug a puppy day, it's too far for me to go!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwwww! Keltie is gorgeous, such a cute little face x


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I'm in a bad mood at the minute, knowing other people are at the hug a puppy day, it's too far for me to go!


Ali, I know what agony the wait is, you think it's never going to happen, but when it does the wait is soooooooooooo worth it!

Cris x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely photos of Keltie - she's a gorgeous colour and looks so tiny on the grass  She must have been a hot dog today as it was so warm! Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keltie is gorgeous - love the photos


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Another beauty on the forum


----------

